
I can read 780 wpm, and I read most of HN this way - n17r4m
http://spritzinc.com/
======
DrScump
I installed it in Chrome, and the "Loading Spritz" balloon just stays there.
Trying to use it in another tab just gives a balloon with a frowny face. What
am I doing wrong?

~~~
DrScump
UPDATE: Spritzlet loaded OK on another computer; will research what went wrong
on the other.

------
randiLee
The webpage you linked is parked.

~~~
n17r4m
[http://spritzinc.com/](http://spritzinc.com/)

really?

~~~
randiLee
Thanks. In the mobile app, if you click "learn more" on the post preview, it
takes you to "spritzit.com" instead.

~~~
n17r4m
oops, yeah, that is totally a parked domain. WTF?

